# How to sex a golden gecko



## billyb (Jan 26, 2008)

Ka, the gecko of unidentified gender.. poor thing. is it/he/she a transvestite? lol i need help how do i tell between a (fe) male gecko?


----------



## RoachGirlRen (Jan 26, 2008)

Males usually have an observable "bulge" at the base of the tail just behind the legs, much like a leopard gecko. They also have the pores around the genital region much like a leo. Here is a leopard gecko sexing picture for comparison, though I believe the placement of the pores in Goldens is a little different (more prominently v-shaped).


----------



## billyb (Jan 27, 2008)

awesome. thanks =)


----------



## DITB (Jan 28, 2008)

when i had a crested gecko it was very easy to sex when it got more mature it had a very noticable bulge


----------

